

Facebook rolls out its Offers deals and discounts globally - lvalverde
http://www.internetretailer.com/2012/09/21/facebook-rolls-out-its-offers-deals-and-discounts-globally?cid=FB-Article-2012

======
impostervt
We'll see if this actually turns into a viable revenue source for them. We
aggregate every Facebook Offer at <http://www.foibly.com>, and there there's
been less then 1,000 since they started promoting them in March.

------
jonursenbach
I thought they discontinued this last year?

<http://www.insidefacebook.com/2011/08/26/discontinues-deals/>

~~~
impostervt
Deals were similar to Groupon coupons - the customer pre-paid for the coupon
and the business got a cut.

Offers are more like normal coupons - they don't cost the customer anything,
but the business has to (now) pay to advertise the coupon.

